# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Nanny Urgently needed for Cambridge, England

## travelworld

A very good Canadian friend has fallen seriously ill and is in urgent need of a nanny to help her with her twin boys.  It is a long story, and I won't go into detail here.


If you have experience with new borns and would like to live in one of the most beautiful places in England, please get in touch.

The experience promises to be an incredible journey in more ways than one.

----------


## hoadao3493

Your article is very good and useful, thank you for sharing, mig8 hopes that next time you will have more good articles to send to all readers.

----------

